
Bootstrap v3 declared stable and v4 will be out soon - i_shankar
https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/issues/20631
======
eyelidlessness
I want to make a comment about how this could be handled better, or at least
communicated better.

But then I look at the length of the list of issues closed in the process.

I have to wonder if the scope of Bootstrap is just too large. It's a nice
thing to have, for people who aren't inclined to muck about with making a web
frontend look nice, or even for people like me who do a ton of frontend work
but sometimes want to focus on something else for a side-project. But I've
always marveled at the breadth of Bootstrap, and that marvel turns to wonder
and dismay looking at the issues list.

And I understand now why so many micro CSS frameworks pop up.

~~~
chrismbarr
It's true and i do agree with this sentiment, but when I use it for projects I
use the SCSS source files so that i have the ability to simply comment out the
`@include`'s in the main file for the features I won't be needing. Bootstrap
does do a lot, but so far i've never run into a case where a single site
needed much more than the basics like the grid, forms, buttons, etc.

Using the LESS/SCSS source also allows me to change the variables that all the
spacing and colors are based on, which allows for the site to be visually
tweaked so it doesn't look like your standard vanilla bootstrap site.

------
s_kilk
So, as of right now the only supported version of Bootstrap is v4-alpha?

~~~
rangibaby
They promised to keep supporting 3 in the BS4 alpha 1 release

